

Ask HN: How many job offers / rejections did you get? - SamBie
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1PcWu1uhU4u646JFTSSukSXZw7wPVBqNMUIICc1Q18No/viewform?usp=send_form

======
nicolethenerd
Why offers from startups specifically? I think most of the companies I applied
to were safely out of the 'startup' category.

Also, are you looking specifically for data from new grad job searches? If so,
you should clarify that on the survey.

~~~
jchendy
Agreed. I think this is a really interesting topic to explore, but the
specific questions in the survey could use some work.

------
joshavant
I got rejected by a random defense contractor, before getting a job offer from
Apple.

After a handful of years in the tech industry, I also begun to operate with
the understanding that the tech hiring process is a bit of a cluster,
industry-wide. Whether or not you end up with a job does, often times,
incorporate a non-trivial amount of luck, chance, and a few other factors that
are just outside of your control (headcount + budget, 'culture'-related
reasons, perceived urgency + supply, random management decisions, etc).

It's rough advice that no one wants to hear and no one wants to admit but,
IMO, it's the stark reality of tech hiring, and I wish it was pointed out,
more often.

------
manacit
This is extremely myopic to the point of being largely useless, in my opinion.
Not only are there answers missing (accounting for someone that hasn't been
rejected, for example), but it's extremely focused on a certain subset of
startups.

------
sgk284
In addition to the problems others have stated with this survey, you're
missing zero as an answer to the questions. That is, what if someone didn't
receive any rejections. The way you've structured this, only people who have
received at least one or more rejections can answer accurately. Zero should be
an option for questions 2 and 3.

------
jheriko
wouldn't this be more valuable if it wasn't VC funded startup focused
entirely?

lots of great employers are not VC funded startups (personally I avoid them
like some plague)

more generally even non-VC funded startups can be horribly pressurised
environments in which to work where you are expected to hit the ground running
and wear all of the hats.

juniors in particular, imo, should be encouraged into more well established
environments so that they can learn how to work in the industry in a
comfortable, low pressure, environment.

i know that is partly the idea of what education should provide, but my
experience is that it seems to churn out engineers who then require real world
training to become valuable employees, rather than people who can hit the
ground running.

------
pronoiac
It's also frustrating that I can't submit answers, as I'm looking for work
right now.

Also, who's this for? The account has no activity before this post.

------
GenerocUsername
None of the questions or possible answers in this survey were relevant to me,
an employee at a start-up.

This is such a terrible survey I think it gave me cancer.

I'm sure its relevant to alot of HN members, but it is so narowly focused I am
forced to conclude that it was written by a San Fran native who thinks the
whole world runs the way it does in the SF bubble

------
spacehome
You need to allow zero for numbers of offers/rejections.

